# Spillway outflows



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

I’m curious on what everyone’s favorite outflow range is to catch saugeye in the spillways. What’s to high and what’s to low. I look at the charts and gauges but really don’t understand them. Thanks any input would help out


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

If I fish Deer Creek, I like it between 140 and 300cfs


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Every Spillway is different in regards to optimal flow. The CFS value that works for one can be horrible for another and vice-versa. In regards to those value's, don't be surprised if people are reluctant to share their "numbers". A lot of guys (myself included) keep those numbers to ourselves as we have put in a considerable amount of effort figuring them out.

A few pointers, though:

There is _almost _no such thing as "Too High" or "Too Low". Fish can be caught in nearly all conditions below Spillways. When the water is up fish concentrate in holes out of current, often times laying on top of each other. When the water is low they spread out and tend to go nocturnal.

That said, most Spillways will have a "sweet spot". Unfortunately they rarely stay at this sweet spot for long. For uncontrolled Spillways (such as those found on the Scioto River) this sweet spot is usually found 3-10 days after a _significant_ high water event. For controlled Spillways (Alum, Hoover, Deer Creek) the sweet spot is often found on the day of high(er) water event(s). Not to say you can't catch fish outside of that window, but more often then not it's during these conditions are when the best fishing occurs.

Last but not least there's really no substitute for time on the water. Even if I gave you my "numbers" you'd likely struggle to catch fish the first dozen times or so. Put in some effort, watch what others are throwing (especially the weight they're throwing), and where they're throwing it. And last but not least *take thorough notes. *Note the flow (in CFS) lures used, weight used, clarity of the water, what other anglers are throwing, whether other anglers caught fish and so on. Sooner or later you'll figure things out and start catching fish, I promise you.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Ya I think there could be a sweet spot but in general the flow just changes how the fish set up and how you have to set up to catch them. After that it’s personal preference. I’m sure my favorite numbers would be different from other people’s just because I have areas and methods that I like to fish. They are always catchable even in stupid high water the areas just get smaller and access gets harder usually. Don’t think there’s a one size fits all answer. Heck one of my favorite crappie and white bass spots in the spring is only good above 90% outflow which is basically flood stage. Something about catching fish every cast in a 5 foot eddy behind an oak tree gets me going .


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

jray said:


> Ya I think there could be a sweet spot but in general the flow just changes how the fish set up and how you have to set up to catch them. After that it’s personal preference. I’m sure my favorite numbers would be different from other people’s just because I have areas and methods that I like to fish. They are always catchable even in stupid high water the areas just get smaller and access gets harder usually. Don’t think there’s a one size fits all answer. Heck one of my favorite crappie and white bass spots in the spring is only good above 90% outflow which is basically flood stage. Something about catching fish every cast in a 5 foot eddy behind an oak tree gets me going .


Yup.

As it pertains to "Stupid high water" - Not so much for Saugeye (although I will still catch them), but for Catfish, man I kill them in a certain spot below a certain Spillway when the water is raging. The higher the better. There's often so many fish stacked up it's hard to work a trebled bait as you'll end up snagging one every.single.cast. I know of one other person who routinely targets this rather popular spot when the water's up and raging; everyone else takes one look and immediately heads home...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Another factor to consider is the color ranges. If it shows green then that is a typical flow rate for that time of year. So, something to keep in mind as well. As others have said, it's just best to make notes of it each time you fish especially when you do well and catch multiple fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Beepum19 said:


> I’m curious on what everyone’s favorite outflow range is to catch saugeye in the spillways. What’s to high and what’s to low. I look at the charts and gauges but really don’t understand them. Thanks any input would help out


Some good info given already. I like to visit the spillways when the flow is at its lowest an look for areas they might hold when its up and hi.... also a good flow rate in the summer may be a bad flow in the winter....
The one plus about most spillways is there small areas,so it dont take to long to figure out where the fish hold in certain situations. And not near as much water to cover.
Just keep studying the gauges as you go down an youll get it! 
I have a friend that has started pounding the spillways the last year n a half. An the last few weeks has been absolutlet killin it. 
He has become one of the best river sticks i know in a short period of time bye just simply putting in some time the last 2 years. An im talking spillways across the state and here locally!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

yep, putting in the time and watching the flow rates. been doing this for years now . I will still go sometimes when the rates are not what I prefer but mostly because of long work hours and just to take a look see how things are.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks for all the detailed answers. I enjoy hearing what others think and prefer. It took me a long time just to catch fish in the spillways without losing a ton of lures in the process. Lots of great advice and info.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Last but not least there's really no substitute for time on the water. Even if I gave you my "numbers" you'd likely struggle to catch fish the first dozen times or so. Put in some effort, watch what others are throwing (especially the weight they're throwing), and where they're throwing it. And last but not least *take thorough notes. *Note the flow (in CFS) lures used, weight used, clarity of the water, what other anglers are throwing, whether other anglers caught fish and so on. Sooner or later you'll figure things out and start catching fish, I promise you.


Hell you might be standing right next to AJ, using the same lure, in the same hole and just watch him work the fish while you can’t buy a bite. I don’t speak from experience or anything...


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Sometimes your best weapon can be a jig and minnow under a bobber set absolutely perfect where it bumps every rock on the way down the river but rarely sticks under one you’ll always get a couple hang ups even if your set perfect everything hinges on how fast the water is moving your size of bobber and weight of the jig if your set right you can fish every hole down the creek until your knot on the real lol filled a lot of baskets this way fun never know what is pulling the bobber down when you set the hook


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

A lot of good flows to hit right now. Caught this 37 inch flathead tonight on a rogue.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> Hell you might be standing right next to AJ, using the same lure, in the same hole and just watch him work the fish while you can’t buy a bite. I don’t speak from experience or anything...


Ehhhh sounds like experience to me...


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Got skunked below Griggs today


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I fished 2 spillways today 2/3... the current was rolling along good at the first one but clarity desent. The second one not as much flow but same color water. Caught 2 at the first one and dropped 2,one being big. 2 i landed 16" and 20"... came just before dark on a cabelas swim bait an 1/8 head hoppin it back to me.
Second spillway i hit 1 skinney 17er an had 2/3 bites i never sunk a hook into. Hit on a 3" venom twister the solid chartrueze with 1/8oz lead head.
Not to shabby for dead of winter
If i remember ill take a pic before i cuttem up. Well take a pic of two. Why at the second spillway i had the 1st two fish in a garbage bag in my back yard. Well a cat or racoon decided to steal the smaller of the two. If it was a cat i hope it drops the guts off on its owners front porch step!!!....
I really wosh i had the will to stay later tonight. I think real late bite will be good tonight with weather rolling in... oh well....


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

I fished a local spillway. The flow is just right. Water is a bit dirty and actually found a few new snags that I’ve never experienced in that spot before. Almost in the spot where most of the fish lay. So that was a challenge to say the least. Caught 3 and lost a few that I think were snagged. Just using a 1/8 ounce lead head with a white grub. 21/23/16 inch.


----------

